# Karpfenruten gesucht



## maulwurf2401 (17. Januar 2009)

Hi zusammen,

habe bisher hauptsächlich auf raubfisch geangelt, möchte aber dieses jahr vermehrt auf karpfen angeln. 

Was mir dazu fehlt, Rute und Rolle, geangelt wird in einem großen Baggersee und im Fluss mit leichter strömung.

 Die ruten sollten zusammen nicht mehr als 250 euro kosten und die rollen pro stück nicht mehr als 100 euro.

Wieviel lbs währen da sinnvoll und woran erkenne ich ob ich ne rute mit 2,5 lbs oder eine mit 3 brauche, kenne mich hier überhaupt nicht aus wenn ich ehrlich bin.

Was ich noch vergessen habe, die rolle sollte ohne freilauf sein.

Danke schonmal 

Gruß flo


----------



## chub24 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Angelst du nicht am Ellertshäuser See und am Main?


----------



## mlkteam (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Hallo,

also wenn du an einem großen Baggersee und im Fluss angelst, würde ich sagen brauchst du schon mindestens eine 3 lbs. Ruten..Besser wäre natürlich eine 3,25 lbs. Rute. Dann hast du ca. eine Wurfgewicht um die 130 gr..Von der Rutenlänge würde ich mir eine 13 ft. Rute holen, also 3,96 meter..Also an Rollen gibt es viele schöne, z.B Shimano Ultegra XSA kostest um die 100 euro und ist eine super Rolle, oder Daiwa hat auch schöne Rollen z.B Emblem oder Emcast..

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## maulwurf2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



chub24 schrieb:


> Angelst du nicht am Ellertshäuser See und am Main?



am main schon aber am ellertshäuser see nicht.


----------



## chub24 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

achso weil wenn du am ellertshäuser see angeln würdenst bräuhste ne 3.5 lbs rute so reicht auch ne 3 lbs.#6


----------



## SteffenG (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

egal was für einen see du beangelst reciht ne 3 lbs rute !!!
Ich geb dir einen Tip geb lieber pro rolle 150 und spar an der rute bzw für 100 € bekommst du schon ganz gute ruten z.B Nash hooligun oder von pro logic und rolle kann ich dir wenn auf baitrunner stehst die ultegra xta empfehlen oder normal die daiwa emblem exceler oder die pro !!!
Gute teile für relativ geringes geld !!!


----------



## maulwurf2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



chub24 schrieb:


> achso weil wenn du am ellertshäuser see angeln würdenst bräuhste ne 3.5 lbs rute so reicht auch ne 3 lbs.#6



das musst mir mal genauer erklären


----------



## maulwurf2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

wie sieht es denn mit dem rutenprogramm von MAD aus, taugen die ruten was hat da einer bereits erfahrung mit gesammelt, worin unterscheidet sich die D-Fender, Vanquard und Medusa OMS?

Gruß flo


----------



## mlkteam (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

@ Flo

Wenn du eine gute Rute haben möchtest mit einem guten Preisleistungsverhältnis dann würde ich mir die Fox Warrior ES Rute holen..Fische die Ruten selber in 13 ft. und 3,25 lbs und bin nur zufrieden damit..Kosten pro Rute 85 €..Die sind voll Ihr Geld wert..Ansonsten kann ich dir noch die Ultimate Bionic Carp empfehlen..

Gruß

MAnuel


----------



## chub24 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



maulwurf2401 schrieb:


> das musst mir mal genauer erklären


 
naja der Ellertshäuser see ist sehr stark verkrautet da würde ich ne 3.5 lbs Karpfenrute nehmen.:m


----------



## gufipanscher (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



chub24 schrieb:


> achso weil wenn du am ellertshäuser see angeln würdenst bräuhste ne 3.5 lbs rute so reicht auch ne 3 lbs.#6




das versteh auch ich nicht.... 

An den meisten Seen bist du mit 2,75er super beraten, solang du übliche Distanzen mit Standartmontagen anwerfen willst.
Aber da für dich auch der Main in Frage kommt würd ich min eine 3er nehmen. Der Grund dafür ist nicht das Montagengewicht, sondern die Power, die du benötigst um starke Strömungsfische halten zu können. 
Daher würd ich mich lieber am Fluss orientieren, als am stehenden Gewässer. Lieber zu kräftiges Material am See, als absolut Überfordertes im Fluss.
Ich fische am Main in der Ochsenfurter Strecke.

Nehm mal beim Händler versch Ruten einer Klasse in die Hand und achte mal auf den Blnak, wenn du versuchst mit der Spitze zu wedeln wirst du sehen, dass es da gewaltige Unterschiede zwischen schnellen und wabbeligene Blanks gibt.
Ich tendiere beim Flussfschen zu schnellen Ruten mit stärkerer Spitzenaktion. Hier hast du im Rückrat meist mehr Reserven.


----------



## chub24 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> das versteh auch ich nicht....
> 
> An den meisten Seen bist du mit 2,75er super beraten, solang du übliche Distanzen mit Standartmontagen anwerfen willst.
> Aber da für dich auch der Main in Frage kommt würd ich min eine 3er nehmen. Der Grund dafür ist nicht das Montagengewicht, sondern die Power, die du benötigst um starke Strömungsfische halten zu können.
> ...


 

Der See ist sehr stark verkrautet deshalb braucht man dort schweres gerät|supergri


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

chub24@ egal an Welchem Gewässer du angels ne 3Lbs reicht ewig aus  auser du willst nur Distanzfischen betreiben ab sagen wir mal 300m dann erfühlen diese Ruten ihren zweck.

Um  so mehrllb um so härter ist die Rute, und die Gefahr von austeigern erhöht sich im Ufer drill


----------



## chub24 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

achso mir wurd halt immer gesagt wenn sehr viel kraut mid.3.25 lbs. sorry.#c


----------



## peitscher (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



mlkteam schrieb:


> @ Flo
> 
> Wenn du eine gute Rute haben möchtest mit einem guten Preisleistungsverhältnis dann würde ich mir die Fox Warrior ES Rute holen..Fische die Ruten selber in 13 ft. und 3,25 lbs und bin nur zufrieden damit..Kosten pro Rute 85 €..Die sind voll Ihr Geld wert..Ansonsten kann ich dir noch die Ultimate Bionic Carp empfehlen..
> 
> ...



die fox kann ich auch nur empfehlen und die bekommt man auch schon für 70 euro alternativ kann ich noch die fox elite empfehlen kostet 110,-. beide ruten sind top einsteiger modelle und liegen super in der hand haben eine gute aktion und preis leistung ist einfach top!!

lg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Zu den Ruten : ich Fische schon seit Ewigkeiten  Shimano Ruten und bin immer zufrieden gewessen. 


 Sagen wir mal so jeder hat seine Marke und ich sage dir mal hier kommen  ca 10 Ruten Marken., Geh einfach mal auf ne Messe/Angelgeschäft und schau dir ein paar Ruten an und nimm sie in die Hand  Nur so hast du ein gefühl für die Rute. Was bringts dir es wen xy Sagt,  die ist Top du Kaufst sie im Net und nacher  liegt sie dir nicht in der Hand u.s.w


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

chub24@ Nicht alles glauben was man dir sagt#6.

Also mein Gewässer ist ca 90% dicht mit Kraut und mit ner 3Lbs Rute hatte ich noch nie probleme  das dazu


----------



## maulwurf2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

danke schonmal für die vielen antworten, werde demnächst mal zum örtlichen händler fahren und mal nen paar ruten in die hand nehmen. hat ja noch etwas zeit bis die saison wieder anfängt 

ab wann beginnt denn die karpfensaison, märz, oder doch eher richtung april?

gruß flo


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Wen die Karpfen beißen    kommt immer auf das Gewässer an  an meinem See fange ich im Februar schon Karpfen


----------



## maulwurf2401 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Hi war vorgestern mal bei unserem händler vor ort, hatte dort mal die MAD Vanguard in der hand, gefiel mir eignetlich schon ganz gut.

Kann mir jemand was zu der rute sagen, vielleicht fischt sie sogar jemand?

danke schonmal

Gruß flo


----------



## Friedfischschreck (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Mad Mad Mad
Ich kanns schon bald nicht mehr hören. Die Firma kann nichts anderes außer kopieren. Da kann man auch gleich direkt in China kaufen. Mad (DAM) ist es egal ob das Produkt funktioniert, hauptsache es sieht aus als würde es so funktionieren wie das Orginal. Man beachte nur ihre Pods, billige Kopien der Edelpods von Amiaud... Selbst der Goalpostaufbau wurde nur von Amiaud kopiert. 
Das Selbe auch bei den Ruten, ist ja egal welchen Blank man verbaut, hauptsache die Rute sieht aus wie ein teureres Modell. Sie sind eine einzige Katastrophe, einfach nur Schwabbelstöcke. Da kann ich mir auch 20€ Karpfenruten von Spro kaufen, die sind nicht viel schlechter... Tue's dir nicht an und kauf dir solch eine Schrottrute, von einer schnellen Aktion kann man hier wirklich nicht sprechen...


Mein Rat:
Schau dich bei der Firma Spro um. Sind relativ unbekannt im Karpfenrutensektor. Sind jedoch ihr Geld wert. Ich fische schon seit längerem 2 Sprokarpfenruten (gibts nicht mehr im aktuellen Programm), haben zusammen 100€ gekostet. Also wirklich Preisgünstig.


----------



## maulwurf2401 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Mad Mad Mad
> Ich kanns schon bald nicht mehr hören. Die Firma kann nichts anderes außer kopieren. Da kann man auch gleich direkt in China kaufen. Mad (DAM) ist es egal ob das Produkt funktioniert, hauptsache es sieht aus als würde es so funktionieren wie das Orginal. Man beachte nur ihre Pods, billige Kopien der Edelpods von Amiaud... Selbst der Goalpostaufbau wurde nur von Amiaud kopiert.
> Das Selbe auch bei den Ruten, ist ja egal welchen Blank man verbaut, hauptsache die Rute sieht aus wie ein teureres Modell. Sie sind eine einzige Katastrophe, einfach nur Schwabbelstöcke. Da kann ich mir auch 20€ Karpfenruten von Spro kaufen, die sind nicht viel schlechter... Tue's dir nicht an und kauf dir solch eine Schrottrute, von einer schnellen Aktion kann man hier wirklich nicht sprechen...
> 
> ...



was wird von mad nachgebaut? nenne doch mal ein beispiel, finde diese aussage etwas, sorry, schwachsinnig.

gruß flo


----------



## chub24 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



maulwurf2401 schrieb:


> was wird von mad nachgebaut? nenne doch mal ein beispiel, finde diese aussage etwas, sorry, schwachsinnig.
> 
> gruß flo


 
Also nix gegen dich aber ich finde deine Aussage so auch nicht richtig. Mir hat z.b die MAD D fender Spezialist super gut gefallen nur leider momentan keine kohle.:c:c:c


----------



## chub24 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



maulwurf2401 schrieb:


> Hi war vorgestern mal bei unserem händler vor ort, hatte dort mal die MAD Vanguard in der hand, gefiel mir eignetlich schon ganz gut.
> 
> Kann mir jemand was zu der rute sagen, vielleicht fischt sie sogar jemand?
> 
> ...


 
Wie ich denke gehst du zum Schirmer. Vlt. kannste mit ihm reden dass wenn du zwei Daiwa´s Akn nimmst, weniger bezahlts. Denn die AKN sind super geil. Nur leider sau teuer. aber dann hat man halt was fürs Leben.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Ihr wollt Beispiele? Bitte...

1. MAD Ghost Leadclips... War die Orginalidee nicht mal von ner englischen Firma die wirklich "Thinking Tackle" produziert...

2. Bait Rigger... Auch bekannt als Maggot Clip, nur von ner anderen Firma...

3. Alu Rod Pod Gunsmoke... Die gebogenen Buzzerbars kommen doch sicherlich dem ein oder anderen bekannt vor. Sieht sehr nach französischem Design aus...

4. H Bar Set... Gab's doch mal in der Edelstahlausführung aus Frankreich...

5. MAD Touchdown... Starbaits Challenger lässt grüßen...

6. New Dimension Digital Waage... Siehts doch sehr nach Chubdesign aus...

7. Fischwaage... Nash baut (soweit ich weis) genau die gleiche...

8. Boat Transporter... Der Fuchs baut sowas als Barrow Bag

9. MAD Space Dome... Alles Trakker ?! 

10. Die Symbolart bei den Boilern stieht stark nach Solar aus...

11. Ihre APG Realtree Serie ist auch nur von Shimano bzw Prologic kopiert. Hält aber bei weitem nicht das selbe aus. (Weis ich aus Eigenerfahrung...)

Warn das jetzt genug Beispiele, die meine Unterstellung angemessen beweisen...

Glaub mir ich habe mich mit der Firma schon beschäftigt, rausgekommen ist dabei nichts gutes. Total überteuert, schlechte Qualität und dabei kauft man nicht mal nen angesagten Namen. Da kann ich mein Geld auch gleich im Klo runterspülen #d


----------



## chub24 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Ihr wollt Beispiele? Bitte...
> 
> 1. MAD Ghost Leadclips... War die Orginalidee nicht mal von ner englischen Firma die wirklich "Thinking Tackle" produziert...
> 
> ...


 
Woher wollen wir wissen,
 ob deine begründungen richtig sind.#q


----------



## Friedfischschreck (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Tja dafür sollte man sich in der Angelindustrie auskennen. Und falls man es nicht tut, sollte man tunlichst Rutenempfehlungen unterlassen von denen man keine Ahnung hat 

Und falls dir das immernoch nicht lang: http://dam.tpk6.de/de/
Ist der neue DAM/MAD Katalog...

Die Seiten der Entsprechenden Orginale suche ich dir jetzt nicht alle raus. Einfach mal Googlen


----------



## chub24 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Tja dafür sollte man sich in der Angelindustrie auskennen. Und falls man es nicht tut, sollte man tunlichst Rutenempfehlungen unterlassen von denen man keine Ahnung hat
> 
> Und falls dir das immernoch nicht lang: http://dam.tpk6.de/de/
> Ist der neue DAM/MAD Katalog...
> ...


 
Ich finde es halt nur komisch:

1. Das sich das MAD Programm so super verkauft!!!

2. Das es in den Test´s z.b der Angelzeitschriften als gut bis shr gut empfohlen wird.


----------



## MrFloppy (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



maulwurf2401 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Die ruten sollten zusammen nicht mehr als 250 euro kosten und die rollen pro stück nicht mehr als 100 euro.
> 
> Gruß flo



ich würds grad andersrum machen, lieber etwas mehr in die rolle investieren, dafür bei den ruten ein günstigeres modell nehmen. der fisch wird in 1. linie über die bremse der rolle gedrillt und bei ner 30er mono hält jede karpfenrute die ca. 5-7kilo druck aus, die die schnur bei (sehr strammer) bremseinstellung auf den blank ausübt. 

bei der anglerzentrale in herrieden gibts / gabs z.b. greys prodigy (die gute, alte serie, nicht die china-ware prodigy plus) für nen 100er. evtl haben die noch welche in 12' 3lb.

rolle: dazu gibt genug freds ... ne daiwa oder shimano - nehmen sich nicht viel, ist ne glaubensfrage.


----------



## MrFloppy (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

hab auch noch die links:
rute: http://angelzentrale-herrieden.de/body_index.php?nav=2&state=1&id=6374

rolle: http://angelzentrale-herrieden.de/body_index.php?nav=2&state=1&id=3668
oder: http://angelzentrale-herrieden.de/body_index.php?nav=2&state=1&id=5939


----------



## Friedfischschreck (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

@Mr Floppy: Geile Kombo! Würde ich dir unterschreiben dass man damit seine Fische fangen kann. Bei den Rollen würde ich jedoch zum 2 ten Modell tendieren. Die Daiwa ist da schon sehr "oldschool". 

@chub24:  Wo lebst du eigentlich? Was denkst du warum Angelfirmen so etwas wie "Werbekosten" habe? So ein Werbeartikel in einer bekannten Angelzeitung kostet schon so einiges. Ich habe schon die seltsamsten Dinge gesehen die für "Gut" befunden wurden, obwohl sie der letzte Sch**ß  waren...


----------



## chub24 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> @Mr Floppy: Geile Kombo! Würde ich dir unterschreiben dass man damit seine Fische fangen kann. Bei den Rollen würde ich jedoch zum 2 ten Modell tendieren. Die Daiwa ist da schon sehr "oldschool".
> 
> @chub24: Wo lebst du eigentlich? Was denkst du warum Angelfirmen so etwas wie "Werbekosten" habe? So ein Werbeartikel in einer bekannten Angelzeitung kostet schon so einiges. Ich habe schon die seltsamsten Dinge gesehen die für "Gut" befunden wurden, obwohl sie der letzte Sch**ß waren...


 
........ aus dieser Sicht, hab ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet.|kopfkrat


----------



## MrFloppy (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> @Mr Floppy: Geile Kombo! Würde ich dir unterschreiben dass man damit seine Fische fangen kann. Bei den Rollen würde ich jedoch zum 2 ten Modell tendieren. Die Daiwa ist da schon sehr "oldschool".



sollten nur als beispiele dienen. 

leider kaufen sich viele "anfänger" aufgrund gut gemeinter ratschläge tolle - und sehr teure - ruten, und fischen diese dann mit rollen, die nicht die selbe qualität aufweisen, wie die ruten. das ergebnis kann dann fischverlust durch z.b. ne ruckelnde bremse sein. 

--> niemals (!!) an der rolle sparen


----------



## maulwurf2401 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Danke schonmal für die zahlreichen antworten

Das Argument mit der Rolle kann ich nachvollziehen, werde wahrscheinlich zu ner Daiwa Emlbem Pro greifen.

Bei den Ruten bin ich noch total verunsichert.

Hätte da nochmal 2 zur auswahl 

Spro Strategy The Bird http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-strategy-bird-2tlg-360m3lbs-p-2788.html

Yad Springhill Carp 

http://www.fishing-dreams.de/YAD-Springhill-Carp-Karpfenrute

Kann mir jemand zu den beiden ruten was sagen?

danke gruß flo


----------



## Merlinrs (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Hallo,

also ich kann Dir die Yad uneingeschränkt empfelen. Ich 
fische zwar die Rute nicht selber aber ich kenne sehr viele
Yad Ruten egal aus welchen bereich. Egal ob Karpfen, Match
oder Meeresrute die YAD Ruten haben immer eine gute Qualität.
Aber vorher immer in die Hand nehmen und ich würde mich auf LBS angaben nie verlassen selber anschauen. Manche 2,5 LBS
Ruten fallen wie 3 LBS aus, und andersrum sind manche 3,5 LBS
wie 3 LBS oder weniger. Es kommt auf die Aktion und die Ringzahl an und natürlich auch auf die härte des Blanks. Die Daiwa Emblem Pro kan ich dir uneingeschränkt empfelen ich fische die selber. Kleiner Tip kauf dir 2 unterschiedlich große also eine 4500 und 5500. Weil die Rollen sind die gleichen nur der Spulenkern ist unterschiedlich groß da jeweils eine Ersatzspule mit dabei ist somit hat du entweder 2 4500 oder 2 5500.


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Hallo

Ich möchte mir zwei neue Karpfenruten kaufen. Jetzt kann ich mich nur nich entscheiden welche ich nehmen soll.

Zur Auswahl stehen:

Chub Outkast 2.5lb 3.60 m

Prologic Classic Carp 2.5lb 3.60 m

Fox Warrior ES 2.5lb 3.60 m

Welche würdet ihr nehmen ich brauche es zum leichten Karpfenangeln bis 70 gr Bleie und Satzkarpfen.


----------



## raabj (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Chub Outkast


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



raabj schrieb:


> Chub Outkast


 
Hast du die selber?


----------



## MrFloppy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



alex15 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich möchte mir zwei neue Karpfenruten kaufen. Jetzt kann ich mich nur nich entscheiden welche ich nehmen soll.
> 
> ...



also wenns chon was englisches aus dem hause greys im segment +/- 100€, dann die prodigy.


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> also wenns chon was englisches aus dem hause greys im segment +/- 100€, dann die prodigy.


 
Was kostet die?


----------



## MrFloppy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

99,95 bei der angelzentrale in herrieden


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> 99,95 bei der angelzentrale in herrieden


 
Echt??

Ich hab die bs jetzt nicht unter 150 € gesehen.

Hast du die mit 2.5 lb?


----------



## MrFloppy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

ich hab die in 2,75. sind 1a ruten, spitze verarbeitet, klasse design. und beim drill ne super aktion. bei kleinen fischen eher ne spitzenaktion, bei großen semi-parabolisch. ich werf mit meinen locker 90g, die 2,5 sollte 70 auch gut abkönnen.


----------



## MrFloppy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> hab auch noch die links:
> rute: http://angelzentrale-herrieden.de/body_index.php?nav=2&state=1&id=6374


ups seh grad, dass die die rute nur noch in 3 und 3,5lb haben ... aber die prodigy ist ein auslaufmodell, weils jetzt die plus (chinaware!) gibt. evtl. bekommst die gute (alte) prodigy aber woanders auch noch fürn 100er ...


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> ich hab die in 2,75. sind 1a ruten, spitze verarbeitet, klasse design. und beim drill ne super aktion. bei kleinen fischen eher ne spitzenaktion, bei großen semi-parabolisch. ich werf mit meinen locker 90g, die 2,5 sollte 70 auch gut abkönnen.


 
Sie darf halt nicht zu hart sein denn ich fang meist dann 3-5 Pfünder.


----------



## MrFloppy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

dafür ist ne wiklepicker oder matchrute die bessere wahl! da machen fische bis 15pfund nen heidenspass! ich fische im frühling auch gern auf satzkarpfen (2 - 5 kilo). mit der winklepicker, 16er mono oder matchrute, kleine pose und brotflocke ... ein superspass!

wenns etwas robuster sein soll, dann würd ich ne mediumfeeder nehmen, z.b. ne shimano hyperloop, die gibts schon für ca. 60 euronen. für gewichte bis 70g gehen die ganz gut. dazu ne 25er mono und die karpfen können kommen.

wenns ne sog. karpfenrute sein soll, dann würd ich bei der zu erwartenden fischgröße eher ne "barben-rute" (wie ne karpfenrute, nur mit 1,75 - 2lb) nehmen.


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> dafür ist ne wiklepicker oder matchrute die bessere wahl! da machen fische bis 15pfund nen heidenspass! ich fische im frühling auch gern auf satzkarpfen (2 - 5 kilo). mit der winklepicker, 16er mono oder matchrute, kleine pose und brotflocke ... ein superspass!


 
das Problem ist das ih viele Seerosenfelder im Gewässer habe und ch schon gern ne Karpfenrute hätte.

Also du meinst die Prodigy ist mit 2.5lb zu hart für drei Pfünder ?


----------



## MrFloppy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

ich denk, dass 3 - 5pfünder keine herausforderung für "karpfengerät" darstellen. wenn du wirklich zu 95% nur die kleineren kerle fängst, würde ichs ehrlich nur mit winklepicker und matchrute versuchen. 

bei ner feeder kannst gegen die seerosen ne abriebsfeste geflochtene als "säge" vorschalten ... die saust durchs seerosenfeld / kraut wie ein heisses messer durch butter.


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> ich denk, dass 3 - 5pfünder keine herausforderung für "karpfengerät" darstellen. wenn du wirklich zu 95% nur die kleineren kerle fängst, würde ichs ehrlich nur mit winklepicker und matchrute versuchen.
> 
> bei ner feeder kannst gegen die seerosen ne abriebsfeste geflochtene als "säge" vorschalten ... die saust durchs seerosenfeld / kraut wie ein heisses messer durch butter.


 
Ich brauch die halt auch für festbleimontagen und da kann ich ja ne Winklepicker schlecht nutzen oder.
Die würd sie ja schon mit dem Bleigewicht zum Boden reisen.|supergri


----------



## maulwurf2401 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Kleiner tipp 

Ne leichte feederrute mit 70 gr wg nen kleinen futterkorb, etwas feederfutter zwei maiskörner zwei maden auf den haken, glaub damit fängst du karpfen ohne ende und das macht an der Feeder spass das glaubst du nicht.

Hab ich letztes jahr im Früher gemacht war da ne woche lang jeden abend 2-3 stunden und hab in einer woche 14 karpfen gefangen, der Größte hatte 6 Pfund.

Denn ich glaub bei ner 2 3/4 lbs geht der drillspass bei so "kleinen" karpfen verloren, und ist auch nicht sinn und zweck der sache, den das Angelgerät sollte auch immer der zu erwartenden Fischgröße Abgestimmt sein.

Gruß Flo


----------



## MrFloppy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

wenn schon keine feeder, dann ne rute mit wechselspitzen von 1,5 - 2lb, wie zb. http://cgi.ebay.de/Berkley-F1-Barbe...56728QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

kost auch nen 100er ...


----------



## Domi-2 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Hu Hu!

Also als anfänger für die Karpfenangelei würde ich diese hier empfehlen http://cgi.ebay.de/Karpfenrute-Pantera-2-3-4-Lbs-3-60m-12-Neu-und-OVP_W0QQitemZ360093411961QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item360093411961&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

und dazu diese Rolle  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300277940164

Ich bin echt zufrieden damit und die Rute hat echt ne geile Aktion habe mit der auch schon nen 12 Pfünder landen können und es hat echt nen heiden Spaß gemacht! 
Die Rolle is auch echt klasse nur noch ne schöne geflochtene drauf und schon geht es ab!

Gruß Domi


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



maulwurf2401 schrieb:


> Kleiner tipp
> 
> Ne leichte feederrute mit 70 gr wg nen kleinen futterkorb, etwas feederfutter zwei maiskörner zwei maden auf den haken, glaub damit fängst du karpfen ohne ende und das macht an der Feeder spass das glaubst du nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Naja das klapt noch im -fühjahr aber im Sommer ligt der Mais vlt. 5 Minuten im Wasser und die Weissfische haben ihn schon. Ich will ja ne Karpfenrute weil ich auch im Sommer an nem See fahr wo 20+ Fische drin sind. Ausderdem will ich auch mal mit Boillis und Hartmais angeln.
Deswegen will ich ja auch 2.5 lb nehmen.:m


----------



## hecq (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Ihr wollt Beispiele? Bitte...
> 
> 1. MAD Ghost Leadclips... War die Orginalidee nicht mal von ner englischen Firma die wirklich "Thinking Tackle" produziert...
> 
> ...



Dir ist schon klar das die Hersteller alles aus dem selben "Pott" kaufen.. Name drauf und fertig ist.
Was ja auch nicht tragisch ist, es ist ja fast überall so.

Jedoch gilt auch das Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen.

Falls du dir sowas nicht vorstellen kannst liefere ich dir gerne ein Paradebeispiel von einem Pod.

@maulwurf2401

mit der Fox Warrior ES machst du sicherlich nichts falsch.


----------



## schorle (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



alex15 schrieb:


> Naja das klapt noch im -fühjahr aber im Sommer ligt der Mais vlt. 5 Minuten im Wasser und die Weissfische haben ihn schon. Ich will ja ne Karpfenrute weil ich auch im Sommer an nem See fahr wo 20+ Fische drin sind. Ausderdem will ich auch mal mit Boillis und Hartmais angeln.
> Deswegen will ich ja auch 2.5 lb nehmen.:m



Die "20+" Fische bekommst du auch mit 2 Pfund Ruten gebändigt, da gibt es keine Probleme und du hast bei den kleinen wenigstens noch etwas Bewegung in der Rute.


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



schorle schrieb:


> Die "20+" Fische bekommst du auch mit 2 Pfund Ruten gebändigt, da gibt es keine Probleme und du hast bei den kleinen wenigstens noch etwas Bewegung in der Rute.


 
Ja aber ich werf mit 2 Pfund Rute keine 70-90 gr


----------



## schorle (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



alex15 schrieb:


> Ja aber ich werf mit 2 Pfund Rute keine 70-90 gr




Auf große Weite nicht, aber im Nahbereich sind 80g problemlos machbar, in einem See tuns aber 60g locker und die kannst du auch werfen. Ich habe die letzten 5 Jahre fast ausschließlich mit 2 Pfund Ruten gefischt, weiß also wovon ich rede.


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



schorle schrieb:


> Auf große Weite nicht, aber im Nahbereich sind 80g problemlos machbar, in einem See tuns aber 60g locker und die kannst du auch werfen. Ich habe die letzten 5 Jahre fast ausschließlich mit 2 Pfund Ruten gefischt, weiß also wovon ich rede.


 
Also sollte ich keine 2.5 lb rute nehmen eher ne Feederrute mit -120gr Wufgewicht?


----------



## schorle (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Es gibt doch auch Karpfenruten mit weniger als 2,5 Pfund, warum dann eine Feederrute? Die Ruten die ich im Gebrauch hatte gibt es leider nichtmehr :c, aber da lässt sich sicher was gutes finden, werde spätestens nächstes Jahr auch wider so was feines anschaffen.


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



schorle schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auch Karpfenruten mit weniger als 2,5 Pfund, warum dann eine Feederrute? Die Ruten die ich im Gebrauch hatte gibt es leider nichtmehr :c, aber da lässt sich sicher was gutes finden, werde spätestens nächstes Jahr auch wider so was feines anschaffen.


 
Die Greys Podigy gibsach in 2lb|supergri


----------



## schorle (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



alex15 schrieb:


> Die Greys Podigy gibsach in 2lb|supergri



Shimano hat auch ein paar schöne Ruten in 2,25 Pfund, genaueres kann ich zu denen aber nicht sagen da ich sie noch nicht gefischt habe.


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



schorle schrieb:


> Shimano hat auch ein paar schöne Ruten in 2,25 Pfund, genaueres kann ich zu denen aber nicht sagen da ich sie noch nicht gefischt habe.


 
ne ich will wenn möglich schon ne Greys haben.


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Ich hab grad die Daiwa Twilight entdeckt.
Die sieht ja meg geil aus.
Leider nur 1.75lb un 3 Teilig.#d:c:c


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Ich hatte die Twilllight in der Hand und habe mich dann für diese Rute entschieden: http://www.anglersworld.ie/product....&CAT_ID=166&P_ID=1379&btnProduct=More+Details

Die Rute ist der Hammer! Schöner schlanker Blank, sehr leicht und trotzdem genug Power um einen dicken Karpfen vor dem Seerosenfeld auszubremsen.


----------



## karp (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Hallo suche für meinen schwager Rute und Rolle zum Karpfenangeln.preis bis 80euro.Als rute hab ich mir gedacht die Fox Warrior es und als rolle die Shimano Baitrunner DL hat vll jemand diese Rolle oder Rute und kann was dazu sagen oder was in diesem Preissegment vorschlagen würde mir weiterhelfen bei der suche.Noch was als Rolle wollte er ne mit freilaufrolle haben .ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Froscher (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

ich glaub die fox rute *und* die shimano rolle wirste für 80 € nirgends finden. 
wenn du für die rute 80€ und die rolle nochmal 80€ ausgeben willst, könnte es klappen.

Rolle:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Baitrunn...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Rute:

http://cgi.ebay.de/FOX-Warrior-ES-C...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


MfG


----------



## MrFloppy (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

hehe für 80 euro bekommst ein karpfenkomplettset mit 2 oder 3 ruten und freilaufrollen mit rutentasche, schur usw. beim askari! :m
alles 1. qualität |kopfkrat #d

für je 80 euro bekomst aber auch was ordentliches ...


----------



## karp (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

ich meine Rolle 80euro und rute 80euro hat jemand die Rolle schon oder kann was dazu sagen.Über die Rute hab ich bisher nur gutes gehört .


----------



## Froscher (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> hehe für 80 euro bekommst ein karpfenkomplettset mit 2 oder 3 ruten und freilaufrollen mit rutentasche, schur usw. beim askari! :m
> alles 1. qualität |kopfkrat #d


 

jaja das schon aber nicht die fox warrior und die shimano baitrunner:q


----------



## Joschkopp (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Fox Warrior ES ist preisleistungsmäßig eine TOP Rute!
Über die Rolle kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Spinnfisch (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



karp schrieb:


> Hallo suche für meinen schwager Rutte und Rolle zum Karpfenangeln.preis bis 80euro.Als rutte hab ich mir gedacht die Fox Warrior es und als rolle die Shimano Baitrunner DL hat vll jemand diese Rolle oder Rutte und kann was dazu sagen oder was in diesem Preissegment vorschlagen würde mir weiterhelfen bei der suche.Noch was als Rolle wollte er ne mit freilaufrolle haben .ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.


Nimm die okuma powerliner is ne super rolle und kostet um die 70


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

hier gibts die für 60€!

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....er-p-9959&cName=rollen-freilaufrollen-c-33_36


----------



## karp (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

Hallo kennt jemand die Shimano Baitrunner DL Neuheit 2009.Hat die jemand schon oder was darüber gehört . hab selber die ultrega seit 5jahren und bin zufrieden aber die baitrunner kenn ich nicht.deswegen wollte ich mich umhören ob jemand was weis.|wavey:


----------



## Achim K. (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

So gesehen wäre das Budget 250 Euro pro Rute & Rolle......ich würde auch ne Rute um die 100 Euro kaufen und ne Rolle für 150 Euro, wenn es das Budget her gibt. 

Würde diese Kombination empfehlen

Rute =Shimano Beastmaster 3,0 Lbs fish playing kaufen und als Rolle den Shimano Super Baitrunner 6000 XTEA.


----------



## MrFloppy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



Achim K. schrieb:


> So gesehen wäre das Budget 250 Euro pro Rute & Rolle......ich würde auch ne Rute um die 100 Euro kaufen und ne Rolle für 150 Euro, wenn es das Budget her gibt.
> 
> Würde diese Kombination empfehlen
> 
> Rute =Shimano Beastmaster 3,0 Lbs fish playing kaufen und als Rolle den Shimano Super Baitrunner 6000 XTEA.



0der greys prodigy (100,-- angelzentrale herrieden) und superultegra xsa 6000 (150,-- bei nordfishing77.at)


----------



## raabj (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> 0der greys prodigy (100,-- angelzentrale herrieden)


 
soviel ich weis sind das nicht die normalen prodigy + sondern die SX.


----------



## MrFloppy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten gesucht*

soweit ich weiss, sinds die "alten" prodigys. die sx und plus kosten mehr.


----------

